# BCY Press Release - BCY-X Bowstrings



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

interesting..!!


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

If it cost more than 452X I'm not interested.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I wonder if the changed the SK75 dyneema component in the dyneema/vectran 452X blend to the SK90 dyneema used in 8190 or something?


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Isn't 452X already a blended string material? Now they added an extra material the 8190? How is it any better than just 452X? That already is pretty good itself.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

GWN_Nuge said:


> I wonder if the changed the SK75 dyneema component in the dyneema/vectran 452X blend to the SK90 dyneema used in 8190 or something?


would be my guess also, just using the newer dyneema.....


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

When is this stuff supposed to out?


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I quess BCY forgot to mention this new product when I talked to them in Darrington. I told the owner that I was using 8190 from a spool that I won from them at Redding. I went on to say that it has been holding it's length real well in the 115 degree plus temperatures in AZ and that I liked it better than the 452X I had been using. 

He stated that he was glad to hear that as he would have reccomended the 452X for the high heat. Since this was only a few weeks ago I would think that he might have said something to me about the new material as I would have been interested.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I recently picked up some 8190 threads from 60X for my shoot-thru Martin Slayer. I wanted something that didn't fray as easy as 452X since the cables cross and rub each other. They work great, and I haven't noticed any stretch or peep movement thus far after about 400-500 shots. The bow was ridiculously easy to tune and is shooting darts... I just wish the grip on it didn't suck so bad. I've only lightly waxed the strings ONCE. I'm totally impressed.

Can't wait to see what this BCY-X is all about.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Interesting. Wonder if there gonna put the Gore fibre in the blend too? Always fun to experiment with new materials!


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

Can't wait to try some out


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Hopefully no gore! Thats what i don't like about trophy and 8190. A 452x type with lower vectran and higher grade Dyneema should be awesome. Hopefully less greasy wax too. I will try it.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

No Gore Ray...



Ray knight said:


> Hopefully no gore! Thats what i don't like about trophy and 8190. A 452x type with lower vectran and higher grade Dyneema should be awesome. Hopefully less greasy wax too. I will try it.


Im a huge 452X fan...cant wait to use the new stuff...


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

does anybody know when it will be available


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

ex-wolverine said:


> No Gore Ray...
> 
> 
> 
> Im a huge 452X fan...cant wait to use the new stuff...


Any idea when its supposed to come out?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Also i wonder why they suggest 24 strands and 452x they say 20-24. Maybe its smaller strand size like Xcel.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> Also i wonder why they suggest 24 strands and 452x they say 20-24. Maybe its smaller strand size like Xcel.


Where do you see where they're suggesting strand count?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

jmann28 said:


> Where do you see where they're suggesting strand count?


Read the OP. i use 24 strands anyways but if they only say 24, i may use 26/28.


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

jmann28 said:


> Where do you see where they're suggesting strand count?


http://www.bcyfibers.com/Bowstring.php look next to the spools


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> Read the OP. i use 24 strands anyways but if they only say 24, i may use 26/28.


I'm an idiot


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

ajoh said:


> http://www.bcyfibers.com/Bowstring.php look next to the spools


It doesn't say anything specifically about this new stuff though


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

No Sir,

Was just told that its diligently being worked...Im in no real big hurry as I know that when they decide to put it out its tested and it will be right...Im pretty excited though, should be a solid product from what Im being told...



Ray knight said:


> Any idea when its supposed to come out?


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Oh cool...I just get started on 8190 and now something new to play with lol..has anyone heard yet if this xmaterial will also come in speckle colors??


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Ray knight said:


> Also i wonder why they suggest 24 strands and 452x they say 20-24. Maybe its smaller strand size like Xcel.


because depending on poundage you can use that range of strand count, the 452x is so strong. ask Whack N stack how many strands he has on his Xroid 100+ # bow......


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Ray knight said:


> Any idea when its supposed to come out?


theve started production i was told, but your last on the list to try some Mr XS2.......


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Any others info yet?


----------



## ky.trophy (Sep 23, 2006)

Just got off the phone with BCY. The man told me it is a blend of be vectran and the new sk90 dyneema but has less vectran than 452x. They are running black and buckskin for Hoyt right now but will be running all colors in two to three weeks for sale.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

AT News said:


> BCY has just started distributing a new product, BCY-X Bowstrings
> BCY-X bowstring has the benefits and performance of 452X and 8190 combined
> •	No Creep
> •	Good Arrow Speed
> ...


The new material is SK90 and a very small percentage of Vectran... no Gore. This is actually 8190 with one strand of Vectran replacing the one strand of Gore. I assure you that this is accurate information.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

EPLC said:


> The new material is SK90 and a very small percentage of Vectran... no Gore. This is actually 8190 with one strand of Vectran replacing the one strand of Gore. I assure you that this is accurate information.


I wonder if that single strand of vectran will make any difference at all? I have heard that 8190 is 1% gore and i have heard it is 10% gore. Not sure what it actually is. Either way i will be glad to test the new material.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ray knight said:


> I wonder if that single strand of vectran will make any difference at all? I have heard that 8190 is 1% gore and i have heard it is 10% gore. Not sure what it actually is. Either way i will be glad to test the new material.


So it's either going to be glorified 8190 or maybe it just needs that small amount of vectran to get the extra stability


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

8190 would need a lot of glorification. I thought it was great stuff until I had it on for 6 mos and summer hit. Daily re sighting and re tuning got old.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

mez said:


> 8190 would need a lot of glorification. I thought it was great stuff until I had it on for 6 mos and summer hit. Daily re sighting and re tuning got old.


I've done some experimentation with 8190 and found it to be a very stable material... if you get the wax out. Because of the very small diameter of this material, wax can be an issue... more smaller strands = more wax to squeeze out. I do not believe the material is moving, I believe the wax is melting in the heat. I actually stumbled onto this in late spring with my Pro Comp Elite. I built a set of 8190's for it and after shooting the bow for two weeks w/o any issues I accidently left it in the car all afternoon. Everything changed and I had to re-tune the bow. I noticed right away that the strings were wet with melted wax. Well as mentioned I re-tuned the bow and I'm still shooting that set of strings on my PCE w/o any movement issues. 

Since then I've really been burnishing as much wax out of my 8190 strings as I can during the build process and have not had any issues all summer. I've passed this information on to BCY.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

dwagoner said:


> because depending on poundage you can use that range of strand count, the 452x is so strong. ask Whack N stack how many strands he has on his Xroid 100+ # bow......


I'm pretty sure Ray Knight knows about the strand count range and why they recommend what they do. He was really wondering if the strand diameter would be smaller since they recommend more strands than 452x.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I look at it differently

Because SK90 is a higher grade of dyneema than whats in 452X you need less vectran to make a 452X type material...So I look at it as the best of both worlds between 452X and 8190...Not a glorified 8190...



Hoytalpha35 said:


> So it's either going to be glorified 8190 or maybe it just needs that small amount of vectran to get the extra stability


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

ex-wolverine said:


> I look at it differently
> 
> Because SK90 is a higher grade of dyneema than whats in 452X you need less vectran to make a 452X type material...So I look at it as the best of both worlds between 452X and 8190...Not a glorified 8190...


Which is exactly what I was getting at in the second part of my post....


----------



## Methane Archery (Dec 15, 2012)

Ray knight said:


> I wonder if that single strand of vectran will make any difference at all? I have heard that 8190 is 1% gore and i have heard it is 10% gore. Not sure what it actually is. Either way i will be glad to test the new material.


that gore fiber is nowhere near 10% makeup of 8190


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Ray knight said:


> Also i wonder why they suggest 24 strands and 452x they say 20-24. Maybe its smaller strand size like Xcel.





Huntinsker said:


> I'm pretty sure Ray Knight knows about the strand count range and why they recommend what they do. He was really wondering if the strand diameter would be smaller since they recommend more strands than 452x.


IM pretty sure you dont have a clue what you read...... they say 20-24 for 452x and 26-28 for 8190. IM pretty sure you dont even know why they say you can use down to only 20 strands of 452x....IM PRETTY sure it has everything to do with strength and not directly related to exact bundle diameter. IM pretty sure their close and will be about same strand count. IM pretty sure i know people using 28 strands of 452x.....OMG thats over rated........how can they do that???? IM pretty sure ive heard from people that tried 22 strands of 8190 and found it not stable.....IM absolutely positive that 452x is under rated in its tensil strength

OF COURSE bundle size matters on some bows vs others, but you can go smaller and not have issues like if you go to fat on some bows and have it derail.


and finally IM PRETTY SURE its going to be 87/13 % ratio of sk90/vectran, AND im absolutely positive that no one else (brownell) will ever ever be copying this material like they have before......


HI BOB......im waiting on some samples......


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

ky.trophy said:


> Just got off the phone with BCY. The man told me it is a blend of be vectran and the new sk90 dyneema but has less vectran than 452x. They are running black and buckskin for Hoyt right now but will be running all colors in two to three weeks for sale.


who told you HOYT is using this material??????


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

dwagoner said:


> IM pretty sure you dont have a clue what you read...... they say 20-24 for 452x and 26-28 for 8190. IM pretty sure you dont even know why they say you can use down to only 20 strands of 452x....IM PRETTY sure it has everything to do with strength and not directly related to exact bundle diameter. IM pretty sure their close and will be about same strand count. IM pretty sure i know people using 28 strands of 452x.....OMG thats over rated........how can they do that???? IM pretty sure ive heard from people that tried 22 strands of 8190 and found it not stable.....IM absolutely positive that 452x is under rated in its tensil strength
> 
> OF COURSE bundle size matters on some bows vs others, but you can go smaller and not have issues like if you go to fat on some bows and have it derail.
> 
> ...


Well somebody thinks pretty highly of himself doesn't he?


----------



## AAAbowmechanic (Sep 1, 2013)

Anybody tried this new material yet? or any idea when it will be available? Thanks -Blake


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Mez I had the same experience with 8190. Built a set, tuned, shot, tuned then it just sat in my bow case inside my house during hunting season so about 2 monthes, took it out and peep turned 180 degrees and out of tune again. Guess it could have been a wax issue. But by that point the 8190 got tossed and back to trophy.


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

For 2014, all Elite bows will come standard with Winner's Choice bowstrings made of BCY-X, the very latest ultra-high performance bowstring material. BCY-X is tough, strong, fast and extremely stable. _BCY-X is constructed of SK90 Dyneema (83%) and Vectran (17%) using a patented process for unmatched bowstring performance! BCY-X also offers these additional b_enefits:
◦No creep
◦Minimal fuzziness
◦Extreme abrasion resistance


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I will be trying it out here shortly


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

I have several sets made and out there on customers bows with it, so far seems to be just as advertised


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> I will be trying it out here shortly


Interested to hear your results brother.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Interested to hear your results brother.


I will keep you posted bro


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Very interesting


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

Crackers has been testing it for awhile for BCY, at the time only had it in black. He put it on my Experience since I just wanted black strings on it so far so good. Shooting it a lot but not in a wide variety of temperature conditions as of yet. Speed is the same as the 452X he originally set up the bow with I have had zero peep rotation and feels very solid. It is supposed to get less fuzzy than the 452X if you treat your strings bad like I do.


----------



## joecc3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Just got a set made by Jeremy from Archeryshack. He only had black but made me a complete set for my ZXT for only $40. Let me say I'm very impressed. The strings came out great. Hardly any stretch and very low fuzz. I don't have a chrono but never really cared about speed that much anyway. Really quite and my bow is shooting tacks right now. I'm also shooting the new Trophy Ridge Revolution 2.0 and it's better than the gen 1 version. It seems to get around faster and no fletching contact. Try the BCY X guys, I'm a very happy customer. You can find Jeremy @ Archeryshack on here in the string section, great guy.


----------



## sandyhills (Oct 11, 2014)

It'll be my first ever aftermarket string; getting mine from the bowstringdepot.com 

On its way.

Merry X-mas every one.


----------

